# Forgeworld Update 22/2/2013



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

*Loken vs Abaddon*










Ezekyle Abaddon, First Captain of the Sons of Horus and Master of the Justaerin, was one of the most renowned and fanatically loyal commanders of the XVIth Legion. A hulking brute of a Space Marine, whispered rumour had long speculated that he was the clone-progeny of the Warmaster himself. Regardless, Abaddon walked willingly into treachery alongside his master, slaughtering many of his former comrades on the blasted fields of Isstvan III, and soon his name was amongst the most feared and despised of the traitor Horus’ followers. 

Garviel Loken once commanded the 10th Company of the Luna Wolves Legion; later the Sons of Horus. He was a well-respected and senior commander, and one of the Mournival, the unofficial cadre of Horus’ closest advisors. His idealism and staunch loyalty to the Emperor and Humanity saw him selected to command the Sons of Horus contingent in the assault against the recidivists of Isstvan III. When the true scope of betrayal was revealed, Loken and his comrades cast aside their Legion name and proclaimed themselves Luna Wolves once more.

Set of two multi-part resin models packed with Legion-specific iconography and supplied in a black presentation box. The figures slot into a large scenic base to allow the fateful duel between the two to be represented. Also supplied with one 40mm and one 20mm base for gaming purposes. Models designed by Simon Egan. You can watch an interview with Simon about his approach to sculpting these fantastic figures here. Available to pre-order now for despatch from Friday the 1st of March.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

I just saw this and I.....CLICK


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looks good. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Though i'm going with Raven Guard and World Eaters, I will most likely pick this up at some point. Looks amazing.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Well there goes my "I will not order Forgeworld for 1 month" pledge...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Boc said:


> Well there goes my "I will not order Forgeworld for 1 month" pledge...


Aim lower....like "I will not order Forgeworld...today."


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, hello...... k:


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

im happy that I keep my plastic crack addiction to a minimum! (Im also working diligently on my dark eldar, which dont have a huge FW presence, even though I wish they had more!) amazing models though.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Zion said:


> Aim lower....like "I will not order Forgeworld...today."


I knew we kept you around for a reason! Excellent advice


----------



## maelstrom48 (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice to see they've done Loken justice! 

Although Abaddon can still go and fuck himself. 

The Emperor protects.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm. Even people who rate painting over everything else in the hobby will find it hard to justify this purchase. I guess, if you're a massive paintophile with a fetish for Chaos and dioramas, you're on the right track... But then you're going to have a piece that _anyone_ can get. Bleeeeeeeeeeeh!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Hmm. Even people who rate painting over everything else in the hobby will find it hard to justify this purchase. I guess, if you're a massive paintophile with a fetish for Chaos and dioramas, you're on the right track... But then you're going to have a piece that _anyone_ can get. Bleeeeeeeeeeeh!


Well if you're into the Heresy stuff both of those are characters for the Sons of Horus so even if you don't build a diorama you can still use them for your army.


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

also if you notice, they are still removable from the base to be actual models too


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Loving it


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I love it


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Hmm. Even people who rate painting over everything else in the hobby will find it hard to justify this purchase. I guess, if you're a massive paintophile with a fetish for Chaos and dioramas, you're on the right track... But then you're going to have a piece that _anyone_ can get. Bleeeeeeeeeeeh!


Sorry but not everyone can afford to buy something like this straight away like some and having it as a limited release wont make people very happy especially those that want to start a Sons of Horus army abit later so what if loads of people have it, its the same with any model.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Come to think of it, the trick will now be modelling Torgaddon's body onto the display base....


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

yanlou said:


> Sorry but not everyone can afford to buy something like this straight away like some and having it as a limited release wont make people very happy especially those that want to start a Sons of Horus army abit later so what if loads of people have it, its the same with any model.


Umm... its not a limited release. No-where anywhere has anyone made mention of it being, nore does it say that its a limited edition.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Boc said:


> Come to think of it, the trick will now be modelling Torgaddon's body onto the display base....


:laugh:

That may upset a few fans


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Hmm. Even people who rate painting over everything else in the hobby will find it hard to justify this purchase.


no we wont, i dont even feel it needs justification, i want it, i can afford it and i know i can paint it and do it justice, very easy purchase to be fair.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Umm... its not a limited release. No-where anywhere has anyone made mention of it being, nore does it say that its a limited edition.


erm i never said it was a limited release, i was replying to metalhankerchief comment in which he implies its not worth buying to some unless it had been a limited release, why dont you please read my replies properly thankyou

Do you think im a complete novice at this hobby or a complete fool, do you think i would not check to see if it was a limited release. So please dont treat me as so.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

yanlou said:


> erm i never said it was a limited release, i was replying to metalhankerchief comment in which he implies its not worth buying to some unless it had been a limited release, why dont you please read my replies properly thankyou
> 
> Do you think im a complete novice at this hobby or a complete fool, do you think i would not check to see if it was a limited release. So please dont treat me as so.


Uhuh... maybe you should re-read your own post before acting like a total tool?



> Sorry but not everyone can afford to buy something like this straight away like some and _having it as a limited release _wont make people very happy especially those that want to start a Sons of Horus army abit later so what if loads of people have it, its the same with any model.


You had no quote of anyone in your orgional post which made it look like a random comment rather then a reply.

You plainly say 'having it as a limited release', rather then IF it were a limited release. Again implying you thought it was limited.

Get your head out from up your own ass before you mouth off like a dumbass.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Uhuh... maybe you should re-read your own post before acting like a total tool?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you learn to read properly instead of mouthing of yourself, look at how its worded, im implying if it was a limited release not everyone would be happy , it doesnt take a genius to know what i was talking about maybe you havent noticed, know one else had a problem with my post till you.

NO, you know something iv got more important things to deal with then someone who just wants to troll.
You dont like how i worded it tough not my problem.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Ladies, please don't fight over the tampons. There's plenty for both of you. So stuff the bitching.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Someone need a hug?

How about a hug from behind?:spiteful:

OT: They look nice but ... I am not sold on them ... then again I am not real big on the Great Crusade Era.k:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> You had no quote of anyone in your orgional post which made it look like a random comment rather then a reply.


From where I am standing (well laying at this moment) that first post does and always did include the quote. There is no edit tag on it, which would be there if yanlou had later edited in the proper quote.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

darkreever said:


> From where I am standing (well laying at this moment) that first post does and always did include the quote. There is no edit tag on it, which would be there if yanlou had later edited in the proper quote.


Fair enough... I blaim a lack of caffine for not getting what I meant accross. My point was that no-one else, at any point brought up any mention of it being a limited release, appart from Yanlou. 

Metalhankercheif at no point made any mention of limited releases, or it not being worth it unless it was one. Hell, he even says that its a peice anyone can have.

Hence in my origional post pointing out that it wasn't one, given his comment which very defiantely reads as him assuming that it is one.


I'm not the one taking offense and attacking another forum members over nothing like this, or editing highly offensive posts.... what I do take offense at its being attack and called a troll simply for pointing out something that alot of people could take as missleading.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> I'm not the one taking offense and attacking another forum members over nothing like this, or editing highly offensive posts.... what I do take offense at its being attack and called a troll simply for pointing out something that alot of people could take as missleading.


Uh...you do realize you were asked/told by another member to stop trolling, you werent actually called a troll (there is a difference.)

That would be in addition to you calling yanlou both a tool and dumbass; less than endearing terms of affection if you ask me.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Uh...you do realize you were asked/told by another member to stop trolling, you werent actually called a troll (there is a difference.)
> 
> That would be in addition to you calling yanlou both a tool and dumbass; less than endearing terms of affection if you ask me.


I'll point out Yanblous origional post was much more offensive.. he edited it as you can see from the edit tags... Secondly... Yanlou:



> someone who just wants to troll.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

anyway, back to the new my little pony range..................


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> anyway, back to the new my little pony range..................


The new range walks and are battery powered


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Keep them away from serp or he will do un-natural things to them.

As for the models, I like it but we need a new, current abaddon more than the retro one. Although to be honest i am happy with my work on mine and probably wouldnt replace it.


----------

